# 330Cic - ordering question



## WhiteTrash (Nov 7, 2002)

Just got a quote from Franco on a 2003 330Cic and now I'm getting really serious.

My question - since I'm ordering this car, are there any cool options for a convertible that are not standard but available for ordering? (i.e. like the power rear sunshade or anthracite headliner for the coupe).

thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I'm not aware of any special oder items for convertibles
being offered currently...

:dunno:


----------



## Canuck BMW (Aug 9, 2002)

What about the Windscreen?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Canuck BMW said:


> *What about the Windscreen? *


That would be a "dealer-installed" item...


----------



## WhiteTrash (Nov 7, 2002)

Is there a list of options that are available (besides the standard items)? I saw that doeboy ordered lumbar, for example. Is this option also available in the convertible?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Unfortunately, there is no list of available
special order items. The menu of possibilities
changes continuously...

I'm not sure about the convertible; the seats
are quite a bit different than what they are in the
other E46 variants...


----------

